# Anno 1800 Season Pass 1 wo kaufen?



## Chris9n (24. März 2020)

Hallo!
Ich habe das Anno 1800 Basisspiel damals bei CDKeys.com gekauft.
Jetzt würde ich gerne beide Season Pässe kaufen. Bei den üblichen wie Amazon gibt es die Gar nicht. Im Ubi Store kann ich sie kaufen, da steht jedoch
das sie nur mit im Ubi Store gekauftem Basisspiel funktionieren. Bei Steam kann ich den ersten Pass kaufen, denke aber das das wahrscheinlich auch nicht
mit meinem Basisspiel funktionieren wird da dieses ja in Steam nicht erscheint.
Beim Uplay Support habe ich angefragt, aber seit einer Woche keine Antwort erhalten.
Könnt ihr helfen?
Gruß Chris


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

*Der Season Pass enthält:
- DLC - Gesunkene Schätze
- DLC - Botanica
- DLC - Die Passage*


Lohnt nicht. Gesunkene Schätze macht mit einer Superinsel  das ganze Gleichgewicht kaputt. Gut, wenn man einmal eine Megastatt bauen will, mag das gehen, geht aber auch anders. Ja, mit der Taucherglocke nach Schätzen zu suchen, ist ganz witzig, aber auich nur fünf mal, dann ist es immer dasgleiche und man bekommt nix, was man nicht auch einfach kaufen kann. Und das einzige, was man über hat, ist Geld. 

Botanica bringt Dir nur einen neuen Garten, bringt auch nix, weil das Limiiterende für Museen und Zoos nur Deine EInflusspunkte sind und man auch so problemlos über 7000 Städte Attraktivitätspunkte kommt. 

Einzig die Passage ist ganz nett und man baut sich Luftschiffe, die man aber realistisch betrachter für nix braucht. Der langfrisitge Mehrgewinn an Spielfreude aller drei DLCs geht gegen null. Meine Meinung. Aber ja, alle einmal zu spielen ist ganz nett.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2020)

Chris9n schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe das Anno 1800 Basisspiel damals bei CDKeys.com gekauft.
> Jetzt würde ich gerne beide Season Pässe kaufen. Bei den üblichen wie  Amazon gibt es die Gar nicht. Im Ubi Store kann ich sie kaufen, da steht  jedoch
> das sie nur mit im Ubi Store gekauftem Basisspiel funktionieren. Bei  Steam kann ich den ersten Pass kaufen, denke aber das das wahrscheinlich  auch nicht
> ...



Du hast den Key für Anno 1800 damals zwar bei einem Key-Seller gekauft, aber aktiviert musst du das Spiel ja trotzdem am Ende bei Uplay haben (über Steam ist es ja nie erschienen), also müsstest du die DLCs / den Seasson Pass auch entsprechend über Uplay kaufen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht.
> ...
> Gesunkene Schätze macht mit einer Superinsel  das ganze Gleichgewicht kaputt....



Schön das du ihm, ohne das dies seine Frage war, deine Meinung zu den Inhalten geschrieben hast, aber seine eigentlich gestellte Frage hast du absolut null beantwortet. 

Davon mal abgesehen kann man die riesige Insel aus dem Gesunkene Schätze DLC auch anders sehen. Als Anno-Schönbauer ist die jeden Euro wert, weil man auf Grund des Platzes endlich mal eine Stadt mit richtig ausladenden Alleen, Plätzen und Parks und riesigen Museeen und Zoos errichten kann, was auf den ansonsten sehr viel kleineren Inseln nicht so ausufernd möglich ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit* Ach so Rotkaeppchen, fällt deine Antwort eigentlich schon unter (Womans)Userplaining? 
User: "Ich würde gerne den Seasson Pass kaufen, wo kann ich das?"
Rotkaeppchen: Nein willst du nicht, weil ich dir sage das die das überhaupt nicht wert sind, daher ist auch deine Eingangsfrage überflüssig beantwortet zu werden!" ^^


----------



## Chris9n (26. März 2020)

Danke @nightslaver  ge Au meine Meinung

Das ist übrigens die Antwort von ubi soft:

Gerne werde ich Ihre Frage über Kompatibilität Ihrer Version und den Season Passen beantworten.

Die Warnung ist da, damit Spieler die ANNO 1800 von Steam haben, nicht die Pässe kaufen, weil die nicht kompatibel sind.
Sie haben eine Uplay-Version des Spiels, nicht eine Steam-Version also können Sie die Pässe von uns kaufen und benutzten.


----------

